# just say no.



## piercer_99 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/d/norman-bicycle-retrocruiser-schwinn/6797261817.html


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh for heavens sake.    With a girls tank too for that extra custom touch.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 28, 2019)

he's right 'you won't find it in any bicycle shop'....


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 28, 2019)

some day, someone may be able to determine which period the period correct repop pedals are for.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Jan 28, 2019)

Amazing, I have couple of those girls tanks. Think I'll start jamming them in everything! Ha


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 31, 2019)

And I'll say no!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 31, 2019)

couple of things on this.


First I am shocked that it hasn't sold, perhaps it is because of the price, or just how wrong it all is.

Second, what in the heck is a Gremlin Chaser Bell?


----------



## crankman3 (Jan 31, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> couple of things on this.
> 
> 
> First I am shocked that it hasn't sold, perhaps it is because of the price, or just how wrong it all is.
> Second, what in the heck is a Gremlin Chaser Bell?




*The Purpose of the Gremlin Bell*

These little bells, known in the motorcycling world as Gremlin Bells, Guardian Bells, or Spirit Bells, are a kind of good luck charm for motorcycle riders. The bell is said to protect them during their travels, similar to how a pendant or image of St. Christopher, the patron saint of travelers, is often carried in vehicles to protect their occupants while on the road.

Here’s how the bell works: legend has it that there are harmful spirits that lurk the roadways, always on the lookout for motorcycles to cling onto and cause mischief. You may have heard of unusual and hard-to-diagnose problems that occur in machines (most often in electrical systems) being called “gremlins,” and supposedly, it is these same unpredictable and harmful spirits that cause problems for motorcycles and their riders.

The Gremlin Bell is a way to ward off these spirits. It is said to work by capturing them in the hollow of the bell and infuriating them with the constant ringing until they release their hold and break free, returning to the roadway to find another unsuspecting rider _without_ a bell to harass instead.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 31, 2019)

well in that case, I think it got installed a bit late, the gremlins already ran riot on it.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 31, 2019)

This is why hand guns are ever sold near beach cruisers.  How low can Schwinn sink?


----------

